# Wasserkühlung für CPU



## Rasha (20. Oktober 2014)

*Wasserkühlung für CPU*

Huhu,


würde sich eigentlich eine Kompakt-Wakü für einen I7 4790K lohnen?


----------



## HerculeZ (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU*

Wenn du ihn übertakten möchtest, dann nur mit 240mm Radiator, wenn nicht dann kann es auch so eine sein: Corsair Hydro Series H60 2nd Gen. Komplett-Wasserkühlung
Wenn du ihn halt eben übertakten möchtest dann so eine: Corsair Hydro Series H100i Komplett-Wasserkühlung
Wenn du dir aber eine Kompakt-WaKü kaufst, dann bestell noch gleich einen oder zwei externe Lüfter mit dazu, denn die Stock Lüfter, die mitgeliefert werden, sind ziemlich laut.


----------



## Rasha (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU*

Vorerst keine Übertaktung...

Das Problem ist, ich merke, dass der Arctic bei der CPU an die Grenzen kommt - daher entweder nen Noctua NH-D14 oder eben eine solche Kompaktkühlung..

Die CPU ist eben nen übles Biest und der schafft sie eben grad so halbwegs zu kühlen. Beim mehrstündigen Zocken von Teso (was übrigens alle 4 Kerne gern mal benutzt, laut Afterburneranzeige ingame) kommt der auch auf 63-67 Grad. Je länger ich zocke, desto kühler wird es aber.

Bei dem Noctua mach ich mir keine Sorgen, laut Webseite is das Board kompatibel und vom Gehäuse her habe ich über dem Freezer noch 4-5 cm Platz. Und dieser ist ein Millimeter kleiner als der Noctua. Beim Ram hab ich Low-Profile-Riegel.


Bei der Hydro 60 haben einige die gleichen Temps wie ich mit ner Luftkühlung unter Last - um die 70 Grad und im Leerlauf 36. Und das bei der gleichen CPU. Ich hab 28-34 Grad im Idle und eben so um die 60-70 Grad unter Last. Zusätzlich ist das Antec Gehäuse groß. Die CPU fährt ja im Standarttakt 4,0 Ghz und 4,4 Ghz im Turbo



Interessanter finde ich aber die H100i von Corsair. Die soll gut für diese CPU sein - wobei ich mir hier Sorgen mache sind die Systemtemps, da hinten die zwei Kühler ja wegkommen. Aber von der Länge her scheints im Video zu passen.

http://www.amazon.de/Corsair-Extreme-Performance-Wasserk%C3%BChler-CW-9060009-WW/dp/B009ZN2NH6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1413874683&sr=8-1&keywords=corsair+hydro+series+h100i


----------

